# New HGVClub Orlando? Las Palmeras on Universal Blvd



## got4boys (Nov 15, 2015)

I saw this on the Hilton web site.

LAS PALMERAS, A HILTON GRAND VACATIONS CLUB
9501 UNIVERSAL BOULEVARD, ORLANDO, FLORIDA, 32819, USA
This hotel will soon be joining the Hilton Worldwide Portfolio of Brands but is not yet accepting reservations. It is scheduled to open in January 2016.

Is this new or did they buy this from someone?


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 15, 2015)

That address is currently a Westin Hotel 

The Westin Orlando Universal Boulevard
http://www.westinorlandouniversal.com
http://www.starwoodhotels.com/westin/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=1767&language=en_US
http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotels/the-westin-orlando-universal-boulevard/

Las Palmeras by Hilton Grand Vacations Club 
http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/fl...ilton-grand-vacations-club-MCOUBGV/index.html


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 15, 2015)

The Westin hotel currently has studios, one and two bedrooms
http://www.westinorlandouniversal.com/rooms

Reviews and Photos
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ando_Universal_Boulevard-Orlando_Florida.html
http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-westin-orlando-universal-boulevard-orlando


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 16, 2015)

My Question: Why? Does Hilton think there's a shortage of TS's in Orlando?

Maybe it's another case of getting a property from distressed owners on the cheap.
I'll bet the owners were having trouble filling it, being away from I-Drive action.
.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 16, 2015)

Remember, HGVC is running on asset light strategy now, they have probably been hired to manage the property, not buying it.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 16, 2015)

For the right price... Hilton will make appropriate business decisions. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## jsparents (Nov 16, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> My Question: Why? Does Hilton think there's a shortage of TS's in Orlando?
> 
> Maybe it's another case of getting a property from distressed owners on the cheap.
> I'll bet the owners were having trouble filling it, being away from I-Drive action.
> .



Interesting article about the property around this resort.  Never know if Westin is planning something bigger.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-universal-boulevard-property-20150731-story.html


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 16, 2015)

Westin just got sold to Marriott. .so I doubt it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Nov 16, 2015)

jsparents said:


> Interesting article about the property around this resort.  Never know if Westin is planning something bigger.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-universal-boulevard-property-20150731-story.html





Jason245 said:


> Westin just got sold to Marriott. .so I doubt it.



Makes me wonder what will happen with the Grand pacific resorts/Westin Hotel being developed in Carlsbad, CA. GPR already needed HGVC to bail them out when they were building Marbrisa. I wonder if they will need a bail out of this new project.


----------



## flexonguy (Nov 17, 2015)

We were just in Orlando last month and my wife had a conversation with one of the property managers and he said that they were adding another property in Orlando and said that it was much cheaper to buy and convert than build up.  Makes sense...


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 17, 2015)

flexonguy said:


> We were just in Orlando last month and my wife had a conversation with one of the property managers and he said that they were adding another property in Orlando and said that it was much cheaper to buy and convert than build up.  Makes sense...



But adding /this/ property doesn't make sense.  It's in an area that's likely to remain empty, like where Parc Soleil is now. It's a "quiet" section of Universal Drive, which wasn't popular with vacationers -- which is prolly why its owners are more than happy to dump it in HGVC's lap.

This prolly got approval from HGVC execs 'cuz they figure their sales team can use the "club" promise of staying elsewhere... and cut the deal at a local golf course.
.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 17, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> But adding /this/ property doesn't make sense.  It's in an area that's likely to remain empty, like where Parc Soleil is now.


While the area around Parc Soleil may be empty, the last few times I have checked, Parc Soleil seemed to have the highest occupancy rate (based on rooms available) of all the Orlando properties.

With that said, unless this new Westin property has some fantastic amenities, I don't see it being a popular location.

Kurt


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 17, 2015)

presley said:


> Makes me wonder what will happen with the Grand pacific resorts/Westin Hotel being developed in Carlsbad, CA. GPR already needed HGVC to bail them out when they were building Marbrisa. I wonder if they will need a bail out of this new project.



Where is this being developed?


----------



## presley (Nov 17, 2015)

buzglyd said:


> Where is this being developed?



It looks like it is part of the Marbrisa/Sheraton complex. Supposed to be next to the Crossings.
http://sdbj.com/news/2014/dec/11/city-approves-lease-expansion-sheraton-carlsbad-re/


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 17, 2015)

presley said:


> It looks like it is part of the Marbrisa/Sheraton complex. Supposed to be next to the Crossings.
> http://sdbj.com/news/2014/dec/11/city-approves-lease-expansion-sheraton-carlsbad-re/



Yeah I looked it up.

It's hotel only so I don't think they'll need to partner with HGVC.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 2, 2015)

From HGVC facebook page



> Hilton Grand Vacations
> Yesterday at 10:14am ·
> 
> Hilton Grand Vacations announces its debut of Las Palmeras, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club resort in Orlando. The existing property will be converted into 226 luxurious units, featuring one- and two-bedroom, condominium-style villas, in addition to well-appointed studios. The property will begin operating as a Hilton resort in January 2016. Renovation of the units will begin in summer of 2016 to ensure the accommodations meet the level of expectation people have with the Hilton brand and is anticipated to be complete that November.
> ...


----------



## workshy (Dec 3, 2015)

Las Palmeras HGVC is now accepting reservations from January 8 onwards from the Hilton website (not yet listed on Revolution)


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 3, 2015)

workshy said:


> Las Palmeras HGVC is now accepting reservations from January 8 onwards from the Hilton website (not yet listed on Revolution)



I guess this will be the new resort of choice for people going to Universal Studios? I wonder what the point requirements and seasons will be. 

Do you think they will offer a Silver season like seaworld?


----------



## workshy (Dec 3, 2015)

Hilton acquires Westin Orlando Universal Boulevard, plans new timeshares article from today's Orlando Sentinel. We'll find out the point requirements in February when sales begin.

I really wish they would build a lazy river....


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 3, 2015)

workshy said:


> Hilton acquires Westin Orlando Universal Boulevard, plans new timeshares article from today's Orlando Sentinel. We'll find out the point requirements in February when sales begin.
> 
> I really wish they would build a lazy river....



Who knows... I guess it was cheaper to buy this property then build another building at Parc Soleil... They have so much land there..


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 4, 2015)

I for the life of me will never understand Hilton's obsessive fascination with three locations.


----------



## toontoy (Dec 4, 2015)

This has the potential to be a great location as Universal orlando is rumored to be purchasing over 400 acres nearby for a new theme park


----------

